# Goat drooling



## Kaliey (Sep 11, 2017)

I came out this morning to find my goat drooling, he acted a little bit sluggish but still eats, drinks, and goes potty alright and his poop is solid. I kept an eye on him making sure It didn't get worse it didn't but it didn't get better. I put him in a stall with fresh water, hay, and Baking soda just in case it is acid in his stomach. He is just a little over a year and a half years old he has had shots and everything. Can someone please tell me what is wrong I don't want to lose him, Thanks


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 11, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice 

Temp?
Last fecal/deworming?
Diet?

Hope you find out what's wrong with him! I would definitely call your vet in the morning.


----------



## Kaliey (Sep 11, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice
> 
> Temp?
> Last fecal/deworming?
> ...


His temp is normal and he was just dewormed, he eats hay and grass and sometimes gets into the apple trees ... thanks for your help a d concern


----------

